# Looking for help and advice



## cammie31 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi, everyone. I'm new here...A few years ago, after a particularly bad period of diarrhea, resulting in a colonoscopy, my doctor said I probably had IBS-D and lactose intolerance. Well, things went okay for a few years, but now I'm having new problems (had all the blood tests, all normal, and I'm having a sigmoidoscopy at the end of hte week) and I wanted to check out with you if this sounds familiar.Basically, for the last few days, right before I get diarrhea, I'm getting what I can only describe as phenomenally painful "period cramps" although I'm not having my period. There have been a few times where I've run to the bathroom convinced that I would find blood everywhere, becuase it felt like my uterus was going to explode. I'm used to badly squeezing intestinal cramps, but this is a new thing for me.So, anybody have "period cramps" as well as the usual intestinal cramps when they're having diarrhea?Thanks, all...


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't know much about it but maybe it's endometriosis? I don't get cramps like that myself. They are low down, followed by gas or D.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Sometimes when I have to struggle to use the restroom (I am IBS-C)it will feel like that. I've always thought it was my scar tissue that I have from 2 cesareans. Do you have scar tissue? Realist could be right, too. Any family history of endometriosis?


----------



## cammie31 (Mar 5, 2005)

No, I shouldn't have any scar tissue. No kids yet, no surgery either. I had a transvag ultrasound last year -- i guess I figured that would have shown if I had endometriosis...great, another thing to figure out!


----------



## pffft (Feb 21, 2005)

hi cammiei know what you're talking about. i get those period type cramps before/during an episode of diarrhea but not too often. i usually get the usual gut cramps.since this is a new symptom to you, i'm sure it would be wise to check it out with your obgyn just to be on the safe side. take care


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Hi CammieYes I do understand what you mean. During a period I never know if they are "normal" cramps or an "episode" so have to go to the loo "just in case". I cant offer you any answers but only the reassurance it is not uncommon xx


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah your bowels and intestines run near to your womb so sometimes its feels like period pain when its intestinal... nope def not uncommon, i get them too but mostly with bad episodes now


----------



## cammie31 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks so much, all. It was a particularly bad episode over the last few days, so glad to hear I'm not alone!


----------

